# binutils conflicts with avr-binutils



## PageDir (Aug 24, 2012)

pkg2ng works well, except for this one,
seems both of them have locale files installed to the same position.

any ideas?



> shen@ThinkPad.pts/3 ~ # pkg2ng
> pkg_info: can't find package 'libiconv-1.14' installed or in a file!
> pkg_info: can't find package 'gettext-0.18.1.1' installed or in a file!
> pkg: Skipping malformed dependency entry for libiconv
> ...


----------



## kpa (Aug 24, 2012)

Either one of them has to be fixed to not install the same file as the other port. Under pkgng a file can have only one owner package. Contact the port maintainer.


----------

